
Dave Patterson: Evaluation of the Tensor Processing Unit - matt_d
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1jzL_ia8Zw
======
matt_d
Event description:
[https://eecs.berkeley.edu/research/colloquium/170315](https://eecs.berkeley.edu/research/colloquium/170315)

Slides:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5vMMuEXssYnR1oxcXVaaTFTQWM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5vMMuEXssYnR1oxcXVaaTFTQWM/view)

Paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.04760](https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.04760)

